# 7mth old and solids



## lconn (Sep 4, 2009)

im so stressed out with dinnertimes.My 7mth old is fine with his breakfast and bottles but doesn't like anything I offer for dinner.He ll eat dairy lea dunkers lol (except biscuit) an finger foods but if I try feeding him, after a couple of mouthfuls he wants spoon (he has a strong grip an it ends up splattering on walls )an then starts to spit the food out or gags.with finger foods he trys putting too much in his mouth which I panic about.im petrified of him choking so scared to give certain fruits.he hates tomatoes.I find I sometimes waste my time by preparing something an he doesn't eat it/like it.Today I mashed a bit of roast dinner up (no meat) an after couple mouthfuls gagged then was sick.I ended up giving puree jar which he  eats no problem.It took longer for me to clean up then change him.AAAAAhhhhhhhh...


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi iconn, I would suggest that he keeps going with the finger foods if he does quite well with them but just give tiny bits at a time so he can't put too much food in at once, if he wants the spoon when feeding him, try giving him a spare one to hold or even let him try feeling himself with just a little on his spoon, unfortunately feeding babies is always going to be a messy task but they are exploring all different textures and tastes so sometimes get a little over excited and put too much food and gag or get it everywhere, little bits at a time may work a bit better,

Nic
Xx


----------



## lconn (Sep 4, 2009)

so im ok to break finger foods up into bits.its funny cos he sucks his thumb so when he gets bored or had too much, thumb goes in.This sometimes happens after each spoonful so I take thumb out myself.Funnily enough I gave a spare spoon which he put into his mouth and remained there getting chewed on so no food was being chewed.Also his sippy cup ends up getting bashed on tray or his head, then upside down in his lap. So much fun lol...............for my baby.Congrats on being pregnant by the way.Weeks to go.Good luck hon.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Ha ha sounds like he's having a fab time!! I wouldn't break it into bits as such just one piece at at time eg, one stick of cucumber, and once he has eaten that give the next bit, if he is putting the spoon in his mouth himself this is great, just put a bit of yoghurt or whatever your giving on his spoon for him and let him do it himself 

Nic
Xx


----------



## lconn (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi Nichub-i think my babs is having me on an choosing what to eat.Basically any rubbish he devours and chews properly with no gagging involved.Last night did cauli,sweet pot and cheese an milk mixed.Pulled a face as soon as it entered mouth and then started gagging.had made normal pot also so did more pot,cheese an cauli an milk an ate some.Today devoured organic briscotti with dairylea.Couldnt eat enough. for tea just simple pot/butter an ate all (was some gags with this) an loves milkybar (no gagging).Basically likes rubbish an no goodness lol.for brekky  had weetabix


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Ha ha I this perseverance is the key, also it takes babies about 54 tastes of a food before they work out if they enjoy it or not! 

Nic
Xx


----------

